# Mein ranking deutschsprachiger Stars



## denito (28 Sep. 2009)

Ich habe mal ein ranking bei den deutschsprachigen Stars auf meine Platte gemacht. 
Stars sind für mich nicht immer "Stars" in dem Sinne, sondern sagen wir mal "mir aus dem TV bekannte Gesichter. Nur falls jetzt jemand sagt "HÄ !? Star? Kenn ich ja nicht mal...". 
Vielleicht hat jemand auch so ein ranking. Die Top 10 wurden hier ja schon ausgibig besprochen.


1	Collien Fernandes
2	Vanessa Petruo
3	Sandra Keller
4	Anh Thu Doan
5	Lina Tiedtke
6	Lilian Khadrawi
7	Lena Gercke
8	Lilli Hollunder
9	Marie Ernestine Worch
10	Sina Schielke
11	Britta Heidemann
12	Nazan Eckes
13	Mirjam Weichselbraun
14	Daniela Peter
15	Fiona Erdmann
16	Jona Klein
17	Kim Kim De
18	Sabrina Setlur
19	Estefania Küster
20	Karen Webb
21	Juliane Ziegler
22	Jana Ina
23	Michelle
24	Mina
25	Jana Bach
26	Nadja Benaissa
27	Nandini Mitra
28	Burcu Sophie Dal
29	Verena Zimmermann
30	Heidi Klum
31	Jala Gangnus
32	Tanja Wenzel
33	Verona Pooth
34	Edita Malovcic
35	Yvonne Spath
36	Alexandra Neldel
37	Anja Platzer
38	Sandy Mölling
39	Theresa Underberg
40	Mareile Höppner
41	Michelle Hunziker
42	Rosetta Pedone
43	Linda Bresonik
44	Micaela Schäfer
45	Stella Salato
46	Susianna Kentikian
47	Sumitra Sarma
48	Silvana Bayer
49	Marlene Lufen
50	Anne Poleska
51	Annemarie Warnkross
52	Hilfe, wer fickt mich?
53	Ariane Friedrich
54	Nadine Warmuth
55	Sara Goller
56	Jennifer Bongardt
57	Stefanie Kloß
58	Annabelle Mandeng
59	Jeanette Biedermann
60	Isabelle Knispel
61	Guelcan Karahanci
62	Fatmire Bajramaj
63	Yvonne Burbach
64	Mary Muhsal
65	Magdalena Neuner
66	Sara Brahms
67	Sandra Ahrabian
68	Sina-Valeska Jung
69	Mandy Capristo
70	Bettina Zimmermann
71	Gabriella De Almeida Rinne
72	Milka Loff Fernandes
73	Lucie Daskiewitsch
74	Shanta Ghosh
75	Esther Frericks
76	Maike Billitis
77	Bettina Campell
78	Nadeshda Brennicke
79	Jennifer Oeser
80	Sibel Kekilli
81	Sara Nuru
82	Donia Ben Jemia
83	Miriam Lange
84	Vanessa Struhler
85	Alexandra Finder
86	Sarah Conner
87	Wolke Hegenbart
88	Annika Kipp
89	Katrin Ritt
90	Lafee
91	Nina Toppmöller
92	Kristina Dörfer
93	Celia Kim
94	Franziska van Almsick
95	Sylke Hannasky
96	Lydia Pirelli
97	Come on Baby Girl
98	Nicci Juice
99	Tyra Misoux
100	Theresa Schumann
101	Ricarda Lisk
102	Esther Möller
103	Sandra Ratzel
104	Nora Tschirner
105	Sonsee Neu
106	Jazmin Jennewein
107	Anna Maier
108	Jennifer Bove (5.)
109	Sabine Pfeifer
110	Indira Weiss
111	Daniela Rath
112	Nora Binder
113	Singa Gaetgens
114	Janice Behrendt
115	Rebecca Miro
116	Maxine Schulze
117	Bahar Kizil
118	Yvonne Catterfeld
119	Inka Grings
120	Maureen Sauter
121	Simone Dericks
122	Mariella Ahrens
123	Ellenie Salvo Gonzales
124	Katrin Wrobel
125	Anja Juliette Laval
126	Anne Brendler
127	Isabel Edvardsson
128	Kemi Awosogba
129	Maren Braun
130	Anja Kling
131	Isis Schabana
132	Alicja Bachleda-Curus
133	Eva Padberg
134	Felicitas Woll
135	Janina Uhse
136	Jana Kandarr
137	Lara Joy Körner
138	Patricia Matuschek
139	Tertia Botha
140	Bonita Jeanetta Louw
141	Katja
142	Florentine Lahme
143	Nova Meierhenrich
144	Marie Amihere
145	Natascha Hockwin
146	Shirli Volk
147	Michelle Littbarski
148	Okka Rau
149	Anni Friesinger
150	Martina Glagow
151	Jumana el Husseini
152	Britta Kamrau
153	Sanna Englund
154	Rebecca Goldblat
155	Nina F. Schneeweis
156	Joana Adu-Gyamfi
157	Alissa Jung
158	Julia Stinshoff
159	Tokessa M. Martinius
160	Verena Kerth
161	Henriette Richter Roehl
162	Christina Stürmer
163	Cora Schumacher
164	Antje Buschschulte
165	Sandra Leonhard
166	Claudia Pulz
167	Eva Briegel
168	Susen Tiedtke
169	Giulia Siegel
170	Susanne Peters
171	Julia Palmer
172	Kerstin Radt
173	Nina Bott
174	Alexandra Maria Lara
175	Anna-Maria Zimmermann
176	Marion Wagner
177	Maria Riesch
178	Tina Bordihn
179	Desiree Jäger
180	Florence Joy Buettner
181	Christina Surer
182	Simone Laudehr
183	Linda Teodosiu
184	Radost Bokel
185	Liz Baffoe
186	Stefanie von Anhalt
187	Edina Robinson
188	Elisabeth Weber
189	Petra Gebhard
190	Caroline Grothgar
191	Navina Omilade
192	Heike Kloss
193	Crisaide Mendes
194	Judith Burmeister
195	Hila Bronstein
196	Janine Habeck
197	Ann-Cathrin Sudhoff
198	Rania Zeriri
199	Nina Moghaddam
200	Nicole Süssmilch
201	Vanessa Jean Dedmon
202	Francine Jordi
203	Romana Pollak
204	Claudia Künzel
205	Ramona Drews
206	Stephanie Stumph
207	Andrea Josten
208	Isabel Soares
209	Karin Mayr
210	Katja Losch
211	Bettina Cramer
212	Alida Kurras
213	Helene Fischer
214	Heydi Nunez Gomez
215	Petra Gumpold
216	Janne Drücker
217	Barbara Schöneberger
218	Anastasia Zampounidis
219	Anja Knauer
220	Christiane Paul
221	Janina Flieger
222	Vanessa Jung
223	Stephanie Pohl
224	Julia Dahmen
225	Paula Hessel-Sousa
226	Nadine Krüger
227	Natalie Langer
228	Rebecca Waldbröl
229	Jenny Winkler
230	Sandra Speichert
231	Türkiz Talay
232	Heike Makatsch
233	Louisa Herfert
234	Tanja Szewczenko
235	Eve Scheer
236	Franka Potente
237	Sabrina Mockenhaupt
238	Bianca Hein
239	Nadine Hentschke
240	Andrea Kempter
241	Jessica Wahls
242	Johanna Klum
243	Rebecca Mosselman
244	Miriam Pielhau
245	Sandra Stumptner
246	Jana Pallaske
247	Jessica Schwarz
248	Jasmin Gerat
249	Minh Khai Phan Thi
250	Lydija Fink
251	Laura Ludwig
252	Chiara Ohoven
253	Biggi Bardot
254	Sarah Ulrich
255	Cheyenne Lacroix
256	Carola Jung
257	Jasmin Weber
258	Julika Wagner
259	Laura Martin
260	Simone Denkinger
261	Britt Reinecke
262	Miriam Cani (PreLuder)
263	Alina Liss (Der Dicke)
264	Dorkas Kiefer
265	Sabrina Buchholz
266	Milla von Krockow
267	Madeleine Wehle
268	Millane Fernandez
269	Sandra Smisek
270	Katrin Hitzer
271	Nela Panghy-Lee
272	Inka Bause
273	Carolin Kebekus
274	Berrit Arnold
275	Kader Loth
276	Sarah Kuttner
277	Yasmina Filali
278	Nia Künzer
279	Sandra Nasic
280	Alexandra Kamp
281	Kerstin Linnartz
282	Mieze
283	Magdalena Brzeska
284	Arabella Kiesbauer
285	Caroline Beil
286	Anke Engelke
287	Yvonne Schröder
288	Sabine Petzl
289	Claudia Schiffer
290	Karoline Schuch
291	Rhea Harder
292	Solveigh Maurice
293	Mariangela Scelsi
294	Jasmin Wagner
295	Franziska Lewandrowski
296	Carolin Hingst
297	Anne Menden
298	Anja Kohl
299	Janin Reinhardt
300	Anke Huber
301	Susanne Böhm
302	Amewu Mensah
303	Carol Campbell
304	Nadja Auermann
305	Nadja Steininger
306	MrPresident Danii
307	Ricarda Wältken
308	Suzana Novinscak
309	Elke Winkens
310	Nadine Schneider
311	Anne-Sophie Briest
312	Pamela Grosser
313	Diana Sorbello
314	Nadine Brandt
315	Sandra Thier
316	Judith Lefeber
317	Jenny Elvers
318	Katja Woywood
319	Lina van de Mars
320	Imke Brügger
321	Bianca Rech
322	Franziska Schenk
323	Laura Osswald
324	Diana Staehly
325	Sabine Lisicki
326	Annika Lurz
327	Susan Sideropoulos
328	Isabell Hertel
329	Kiyoko
330	Daniela Noack
331	Stefanie Julia Möller
332	Britta Sander
333	Friederike Sipp
334	Diane Heidkrüger
335	Mirja Boes
336	Francisca Urio
337	Inez Björg David
338	Kerstin Landsmann
339	Kirsten Bolm
340	Ruth Moschner
341	Claudia Hiersche
342	Arzu Bazman
343	Charlotte Engelhardt
344	Steffi Nerius
345	Evi Sachenbacher
346	Tanja Lanäus
347	Ina Menzer
348	Katherine Jungbauer
349	Sonja Zietlow
350	Fanny Rinne
351	Tamina Kallert
352	Carolin Gralla
353	Daniela Worel
354	Anke Feller
355	Griseldis Wenner
356	Rebecca Immanuel
357	Muriel Baumeister
358	Melanie Wichterich
359	Ivonne Schönherr
360	Juliette Schoppmann
361	Katja Burkhard
362	Aida
363	Kay Sölve Richter
364	Leonore Capell
365	Martina Ertl
366	Itgirls (blond)
367	Mia Aegerter
368	Sonja Fuss
369	Gracia Baur
370	Jana Voosen
371	Marie Bäumer
372	Xenia von Sachsen
373	Angelina Grün
374	Katia Pönsgen
375	Nena
376	Maike von Bremen
377	Katarina Witt
378	Chiara Schoras
379	Kathy Radzuweit
380	Chrissy Schulz
381	Graziella de Santis
382	Leonie Saint
383	Tatjana Alexander
384	Ulrike Frank
385	Sabrina Staubitz
386	Claudia Gesell
387	Annett Gamm
388	Kati Winkler
389	Viktoria Skaf
390	Nicole Hansen
391	Anna Bosch
392	Sylwia von Wildburg
393	Anna Planken
394	Karina Kraushaar
395	Annika Murjahn
396	Simone Hanselmann
397	Andrea Suwa
398	Katrin Müller Hohenstein
399	Gabriele Weinspach
400	Geraldine Engel
401	Daniela Schober
402	Lee
403	Laura Schneider
404	Isabel Florido
405	Claudelle Deckert
406	Ebru Kayman
407	Katja Kassin
408	Christiane Hagemann
409	Marina Mehlinger
410	Mandana Naderian
411	Bibiana Ballbe Serra
412	Joey Winkler
413	Natalie Alison
414	Silvia Leder
415	Elke Rosenfeldt
416	Josephine Schmidt
417	Friederike Kempter
418	Nadine Dehmel
419	Antonia Ress
420	Claudine Wilde
421	Miriam Lahnstein
422	Mausi Lugner
423	Sonja Kesselschläger
424	Michaela Schaffrath
425	Ivonne Teichmann
426	Ramona Rosenfeld (5.)
427	Regina Halmich
428	Claudia Marx
429	Sylvia Bommes
430	Inge Posmyk
431	Solveig Duda
432	Andrea Kaiser
433	Nicola Thost
434	Laura Dünnwald
435	Lena Hanenberg
436	Jennifer Strese (5.)
437	Claudia Pechstein
438	Marion Unseld
439	Annette Schwarz (ggg)
440	Tanja Mairhofer
441	Desiree Nosbusch
442	Maren Müller-Wohlfahrt
443	Anna-Lena Grönefeld
444	Trixi Sonnenschein
445	Kerstin (TVTotal)
446	Barbara Schett
447	Katrin (5.)
448	Eva Habermann
449	Maren Eggert
450	Kim Fisher
451	Barbara Meier
452	Kerstin Kramer
453	Moon Suk Kang
454	Susi Erdmann
455	Xenia Seeberg
456	Silvia Agnes Muc
457	Stephanie Brauckmeyer
458	Gitta Sack
459	Nadine Miree
460	Christina Plate
461	Cassandra Steen
462	Aleksandra Bechtel
463	Nele Jonca
464	Diana Frank
465	Anke Raehm
466	Valerie Niehaus
467	Amelie Lux
468	Katharina Saalfrank
469	Anja Mittag
470	Cecilia Kunz
471	Manuela Schick
472	Gina Lisa Lohfink
473	Dana Golombek
474	Birgit Schrowange
475	Anne Will
476	Sonya Kraus
477	Janine Kunze
478	Bianca Kappler
479	Alexandra Sydow
480	Silke Spiegelburg
481	Nicole Noevers
482	Danja Müsch
483	Carolina Escolano
484	Jeannine Burch
485	Kaya Möller
486	Petra Schweers
487	Katharina Dalichau
488	Heike (6.)
489	Corinna Schumacher
490	Charlotte Roche
491	Birgit Stauber
492	Dennenesch Zoude
493	Judith Hildebrandt
494	Vanessa Glinka
495	Andrea Sokol
496	Julia Matijass
497	Maria Ketikidou
498	Claudia Scarpatetti
499	Christina Obergföll
500	Silvana Koch-Mehrin
501	Julia Westlake
502	Alexandra Muz
503	Senna Gammour
504	Katja Keller
505	Jana Thiel
506	Simone Thomalla
507	Daniela Fuss
508	Uta Kargel
509	Eva Hassmann
510	Ivonne Polizzano
511	Anja Reschke
512	Sarah Jahnke
513	Bettie Ballhaus
514	Claudia Effenberg
515	Susann Atwell
516	Maren Gilzer
517	Barbara Becker
518	Ariane Hingst
519	Lucy Diakovska
520	Hannah Stockbauer
521	Tatjana Gsell
522	Zoya
523	Kati Wilhelm
524	Anja Dittmer
525	Cosma Shiva Hagen
526	Anette Frier
527	Judith Holofernes
528	Maike Tatzig
529	Priscilla Harris
530	Diana Herold
531	Miriam
532	Sandra Völker
533	Grit Breuer
534	Anja Kerwer
535	Nastja Ryshish
536	Alexa Iwan
537	Dagmar Siegel
538	Kelly Trump
539	Sophie Rosentreter
540	Inka Schneider
541	Jessica Stockmann
542	Jazzy
543	Andrea Kiewel
544	Ariane Sommer
545	Saskia Valencia
546	Gabriella Prokai
547	Jeannine Glei
548	Sabine Bohlmann
549	Sonja Kirchberger
550	Ditte Kotzian
551	Esther Schweins
552	Emily Wingham
553	Steffi Jones
554	Gabi Rockmeier
555	Shirin Soraya
556	Lilli Schwarzkopf
557	Andrea Ballschuh
558	Katja Riemann
559	Isabell Varel
560	Kerstin Klinz
561	Nina Hoss
562	Melanie Rohde
563	Tatiani Katrantzi
564	Victoria Sturm
565	Gundis Zambo
566	Anja Lukaseder
567	Lisa Bund
568	Angela Ascher
569	Monika Lierhaus
570	Linda de Mol
571	Stefanie Hertel
572	Tatjana Dietrich
573	Susanne Lahme
574	Florence Ekpo-Umoh
575	Dru Barrymore
576	Julia Falke
577	Barbara Wussow
578	Nike Martens
579	Andrea Singh
580	Charlotte Karlinder
581	Melanie Paschke
582	Astrid Kumbernuss
583	Uschi Disl
584	Susann Uplegger
585	Anne Ross (PreLuder)
586	Emily Wood
587	Steffi Juhrke
588	Maike Friedrichsen
589	Cordula Stratmann
590	Gesine Cukrowski
591	Claudia Schmutzler
592	Ines Krüger
593	Nadja Ab del Farag
594	Mo Asumang
595	Nadja Maleh
596	Tina Ruland
597	Anouschka Renzi
598	Birgit Rockmeier
599	Jasmin Tabatabai
600	Nina Louise
601	Katja Flint
602	MrPresident T
603	Neelesha Bavora
604	Renee Pornero
605	Nicole Belstler-Boettcher
606	Nicole Fey
607	Hanka Rackwitz
608	Hanne B. Wolharn
609	Anna Loos
610	Maria Furtwengler
611	Maxi Biewer
612	Veronika Ferres
613	Sabine Vitua
614	Enie van de Meiklokjes
615	Judith Adlhoch
616	Meret Becker
617	Judith Sylvester
618	Carmen Rivera
619	Martina Hingis
620	Miriam Sachs
621	Sybille Waury
622	Sophie Schütt
623	Susanne Steidle
624	Steffi Graf
625	Andrea Henkel
626	Meike Gottschalk
627	Heike Henkel
628	Beatrice Manowski
629	Anne Gesthuysen
630	Anna Nowak
631	Bärbel Schäfer
632	Frauke Ludowig
633	Katrin Apel
634	Ilkay Uslu
635	Britta Steffen
636	Lady Bitch Ray
637	Sissi Perlinger
638	Susann Stahnke
639	Antonia Langsdorf
640	Andrea Sawatzki
641	Jana Orban
642	Itgirls (brünett)
643	Lauren Talbot
644	Karen Böhne
645	Silvia (5.)
646	Despina Pajanou
647	Tania Angel
648	Dolly Buster
649	Desiree Nick
650	Stefanie Heinzmann
651	Betty Heidler
652	Tanja Schumann
653	Nina Ruge
654	Daniela Benguerich
655	Heike Drechsler
656	Mariele Millowitsch
657	Silke Kraushaar
658	Sylke Otto
659	Alina Astafei
660	Andrea Philipp
661	Julia Biedermann
662	Vicky Leandros
663	Despina Eftimescu
664	Adelheid Arndt


----------



## Walt (28 Sep. 2009)

Hi!

Schöne Idee!

Wäre ganz toll, wenn Du auch beim CELEBBOARD-ALLTIME-RANKING Deine Wertung abgeben würdest. Noch ist Zeit für Dein September-Voting!

Gruß Walt


----------



## General (28 Sep. 2009)

664 ne ganze Menge haste da aufgezählt, kenne glaube nicht mal die Hälfte


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> 664 ne ganze Menge haste da aufgezählt, kenne glaube nicht mal die Hälfte



Da hast du recht.:thumbup:


----------



## amon amarth (23 Dez. 2009)

ist das ne auflistung aller damen im deutschen fernsehen??? kapier ich net wirklich!
aber mal ein dankeschön für die arbeit...


----------



## rzwo (15 Jan. 2010)

Wow, das ist ja eine ganze Menge an Frauen. War ein ganzes Stück Arbeit, Danke!


----------



## bimboo (7 Feb. 2010)

Und jetzt noch zu jedem Namen ein Bild und Du bist mein Held!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Apr. 2010)

Die bildhübsche Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens fehlt auf deiner Liste.


----------



## kratzmich (3 Juni 2010)

wow, was ne Arbeit - alle Achtung!


----------



## Joseph (12 Juni 2010)

Und wo ist MAREN SCHUMACHER,die schönste von allen!!!!????http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## enzisto (16 Aug. 2010)

supper tolll ganz großes kino


----------



## RomanticMan (8 Nov. 2010)

Beeindruckende Liste. So was mache ich auch für mich privat manchmal.

Man könnte die ja noch splitten:

Eine Liste "Deutsche Stars"

und eine zweite Liste "in Deutschland tätige Stars mit ausländischen Wurzeln".

In der Liste sehe ich nämlich jede zweite, die nicht deutsche Deutsche ist.


----------



## Franky70 (27 Nov. 2010)

Lustig, wer konkret ist denn mit Nr. 52 gemeint?!


----------



## themarvelous (27 Nov. 2010)

viel arbeit,
esther schweins sollt aber weiter oben sein


----------



## uweh (3 Dez. 2010)

Sandra Keller, eine tolle Frau, nur zu selten in den Medien.


----------



## _sasabe_ (10 Dez. 2010)

Naja.. ist ja eine Liste die von dir ausgeht.Jeder hat da auch eine eigene.Manche "Platzierungen" würde ich ja für meine Verhältnisse ändern *gg*


----------



## congo64 (30 Jan. 2011)

soviel zähle ich mal nicht auf....

1. Nazan Eckes

das muss reichen


----------



## syriaplanum (6 Feb. 2011)

Hi,
du hast dir ja ziehmlich viel mühe gegeben, aber leider kennt man die meisten Promis nicht mit ihrem nahem sondern eher vom sehen, daher wären Bilder zu den Namen auch nicht schlecht gewesen. Trotzdem ein großes Lob von mir für die viele Arbeit.

Gruß


----------



## Sassi (6 Feb. 2011)

wunderbar,eine ganze menge,freue mich,dass meine Saskia Valencia dabei ist:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## mysinger (20 Feb. 2011)

So viele Leute findest du toll?
Hat wohl so einige Arbeit gemacht, oder?


----------



## Punisher (25 Feb. 2011)

sehr umfangreich, deine Liste :thumbup:


----------



## diaerk (25 Feb. 2011)

Respekt, da steckt einiges an Arbeit drin!


----------



## FlashGordon936 (21 März 2011)

wooow...wie lange hat das gedauert ?


----------



## Arek79 (29 Mai 2011)

hammer..kenne zwar nicht alle aber allein für diese arbeit sollte dir jeder danken.


----------



## Buster (31 Mai 2011)

Collien Fernandes auf Platz 1 rofl3

Die soll sich erst mal die Nase kürzen


----------



## seerettich (14 Juli 2011)




----------



## korat (26 Juli 2011)

Ganz schöne Arbeit ! Sowas schafft kein Einwohnermeldeamt....!


----------



## charleypride2002 (16 Sep. 2011)

Wow!!! Da hast Du aber eine tolle Liste von tollen Frauen 
zusammengestellt. Die würde ich fast durch die Bank alle
gerne mal nackig sehen. http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif




denito schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein ranking bei den deutschsprachigen Stars auf meine Platte gemacht.
> Stars sind für mich nicht immer "Stars" in dem Sinne, sondern sagen wir mal "mir aus dem TV bekannte Gesichter. Nur falls jetzt jemand sagt "HÄ !? Star? Kenn ich ja nicht mal...".
> Vielleicht hat jemand auch so ein ranking. Die Top 10 wurden hier ja schon ausgibig besprochen.
> 
> ...


----------



## raw420 (4 Okt. 2011)

1. Jeanette Biedermann
2. Collien Fernandes
3. Annemarie Warnkross
4. Charlotte Engelhardt
5. Verona Pooth
6. Anke Engelke
7. Kader Loth
8. Sarah Connor
9. Alida Lauenstein
10. Janine Kunze
11. Mirja Boes
12. Annette Frier

Nun... das war´s erstmal. Die Reihenfolge wechselt öfters mal, aber diese 12 Frauen finde ich am tollsten und am hübschesten.
Vielen Dank.
6.


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2011)

Irgendwie Aufwand ohne Nutzen


----------



## AndreB19 (4 Dez. 2011)

Das ist ja mal eine ausführliche Liste ;-)


----------



## kojote1860 (11 Dez. 2011)

Danke


----------



## helmuthelmut (5 Okt. 2012)

babsi=217?


----------



## Chupacabra (14 Okt. 2012)

denito schrieb:


> 42	Rosetta Pedone



Man sollte sie häufiger sehen!


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Wow, das nenn ich eine Aufzählung


----------



## Highlander (29 Okt. 2012)

bimboo schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch zu jedem Namen ein und Du bist mein Held!



Genau, dass wäre es :thx:


----------



## smooty_x (25 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## soundso84 (22 Feb. 2013)

Kristina Dörfer steht viel zu weit unten


----------



## lupo25 (23 Feb. 2013)

Danke die Reihenfolge ist individuell


----------



## gundilie (25 Feb. 2013)

Ganz Klar, Sabrina Staubitz


----------



## mar1971z (6 März 2013)

1.	Helene Fischer
2.	Anette Möller
3.	Judith Rakers
4.	Nazan Eckes
5.	Stepanie Puls
6.	Rebecca Mir
7.	Mandy Capristo
8.	Jana Ina
9.	Cassandra Stehen
10.	Nina Bott


----------



## Halamor (17 März 2013)

Krass schon eine ziemliche Auflistung. aber ich würde Laura Osswald und Sarh Engels deutlich nach vorne setzen


----------



## Timzi (18 Apr. 2013)

die liste ist ja ziemlich lang


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

1. Magdalena Neuner
2. Anke Engelke
3. Diane Kruger
4. Katarina Witt
5. Judith Rakers


----------



## starcum (27 Apr. 2013)

Ruth Moschner


----------



## hamburgstyler89 (23 Okt. 2013)

1. Julia Görges
2. Janina Uhse
3. Johanna Klum


----------



## Celebbo (8 März 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal...

1 Inez Björg David
2 Lena Meyer-Landrut
3 Sarah Tkotsch
4 Mirjam Weichselbraun
5 Arzu Bazman
6 Ariane Sommer
7 Sina Tkotsch
8 Alexandra Neldel
9 Kristina Dörfer
10 Janin Reinhardt


----------



## PeteConrad (11 März 2014)

Besten Dank für dieses Ranking!


----------



## superfan2000 (17 Aug. 2014)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die bildhübsche Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens fehlt auf deiner Liste.



Diese Jürgens ist immer noch eine richtig geile Frau und Sängerin. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Alexandra Neldel
Magdalena Neuner
Stefanie Hertel
Christiane Paul
Kim Heinzelmann
Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Walt (11 Sep. 2016)

Bitte votet auch hier (siehe Links unten) !

Gruß Walt


----------



## scheisreis (23 Aug. 2017)

Haha! Saugut! Krasse Arbeit...


----------



## Walt (14 Juni 2018)

Bitte stimmt auch hier ab:


----------

